# MAJESTICS LA -SUNDAY DEC 12,2010



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ADDRESS IS
BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 
7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNY CA.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 02:02 PM~18903438
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  LONG BEACH  WE  WILL ANNOUNCE  THE  PARK AND ADDRESS .FLYERS  WILL BE  COMIN  OUT  IN  A  COUPLE  OF  DAYS
> *


U KNOW ''STYLISTICS'' LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG ''M''
TU''SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS''


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

OW YA


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18903438
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  LONG BEACH  WE  WILL ANNOUNCE  THE  PARK AND ADDRESS .FLYERS  WILL BE  COMIN  OUT  IN  A  COUPLE  OF  DAYS
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

FLYERS COMING OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 26 2010, 08:19 AM~18911088
> *FLYERS  COMING  OUT  THIS  WEEK
> *


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

COUNT US IN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Oct 26 2010, 12:07 PM~18912444
> *COUNT US IN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 26 2010, 09:19 AM~18911088
> *FLYERS  COMING  OUT  THIS  WEEK
> *


HEY FOOL R U GUYS GONNA HAVE SPACE FOR TRAILERS!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 07:05 PM~18916073
> *HEY FOOL R U GUYS GONNA HEVE SPACE FOR TRAILERS!!!!!!
> *


will find out sat and everyone hitting me up for vendor boots i will find out all the details at the end of the week and let you guys know whats up


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 07:05 PM~18916073


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOODTIMES !!!! & SGV WILL be in the casa... :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Oct 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18916550
> *GOODTIMES !!!! & SGV WILL be in the casa... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL B THERE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Oct 26 2010, 08:13 PM~18917460
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL B THERE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 01:23 PM~18903575
> *ADDRESS  IS
> 1321 EAST ANAHEIM  STREET
> LONG  BEACH CA 90813  MCARTHUR  PARK
> *



ORALE THIS IS 5 BLOCKS FROM MY PAD HOMIE


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 26 2010, 11:51 PM~18919265
> *ORALE THIS IS 5 BLOCKS FROM MY PAD HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 27 2010, 01:16 AM~18919782
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT 4 THE HOMIES. ....... :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 25 2010, 05:58 PM~18906078
> *U KNOW ''STYLISTICS'' LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG ''M''
> TU''SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS''
> *


X2 TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

~THE BIZNESS~ WILL BE THERE


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 26 2010, 11:51 PM~18919265
> *ORALE THIS IS 5 BLOCKS FROM MY PAD HOMIE
> *


wut up george? aka "HELLRAISER BLAZER"


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Oct 28 2010, 11:02 AM~18931195
> *~THE BIZNESS~ WILL BE THERE
> *


AS it should :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> [/quo
> 
> TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

Old Memories


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Oct 29 2010, 08:10 AM~18938906
> *posted on our site, good luck
> 
> Old Memories
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

VENDOR BOOTHS AVAILABLE


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 29 2010, 06:29 PM~18943294
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 29 2010, 11:35 AM~18940612
> *VENDOR  BOOTHS  AVAILABLE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Oct 28 2010, 11:22 AM~18931344
> *wut up george? aka "HELLRAISER BLAZER"
> *



NOTHING MUCH HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 30 2010, 10:28 AM~18947042
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Whats up George :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 10:33 AM~18947062
> *Whats up George  :wave:  :wave:
> *




WHAT'S UP MARIO


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 30 2010, 10:35 AM~18947064
> *WHAT'S UP MARIO
> 
> 
> *


Just chillen Homie fucking around on Lay it Low. Going to go to Eric's in a bit to help him work on his car :biggrin: What you up to?


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 10:38 AM~18947078
> *Just chillen Homie fucking around on Lay it Low. Going to go to Eric's in a bit to help him work on his car  :biggrin: What you up to?
> *



NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST KICKING BACK 2DAY TELL ERIC I SAID WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 30 2010, 10:40 AM~18947088
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST KICKING BACK 2DAY  TELL ERIC I SAID WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!
> *


Cool, I will. Tell Nina and your boys I said hello :biggrin: Talk to you later


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 30 2010, 10:28 AM~18947042
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Whats up George :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 30 2010, 01:22 PM~18947833
> *Whats up George :biggrin:
> *



SUP "E"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT FOR TOY DRIVES IT'S GOOD TO SEE C.C. DOING THINGS FOR THE KIDS!!!*


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 1 2010, 10:50 PM~18964358
> *TTT FOR TOY DRIVES IT'S GOOD TO SEE C.C. DOING THINGS FOR THE KIDS!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 1 2010, 10:50 PM~18964358
> *TTT FOR TOY DRIVES IT'S GOOD TO SEE C.C. DOING THINGS FOR THE KIDS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT FOR THE KIDS


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH IS IT FOR A BOTH???


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 2 2010, 12:37 PM~18968499
> *HOW MUCH  IS IT FOR A BOTH???
> *


we will post all that info real soon


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a few minutes from my pad. lookin forward to it


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

We will be there to show our support.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 15 2010, 02:20 PM~19073982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

NOT IN LONG BEACH CHANGE OF PLANS ITS GONNA BE IN BOBS BIG BOY IN DOWNEY


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 15 2010, 07:52 PM~19076987
> *NOT  IN  LONG  BEACH  CHANGE  OF  PLANS  ITS  GONNA  BE  IN  BOBS BIG  BOY IN DOWNEY
> *


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 16 2010, 02:52 AM~19076987
> *NOT  IN  LONG  BEACH  CHANGE  OF  PLANS  ITS  GONNA  BE  IN  BOBS BIG  BOY IN DOWNEY
> *


cool even better.

lookin forward to it.

bobs big boy can hold a grip of cars.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00



:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2010, 10:10 PM~19078822
> *BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> DOWNEY CA  90241      FROM  8:30 TO  4:00
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2010, 10:10 PM~19078822
> *DECEMBER 12TH*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Nov 16 2010, 09:11 AM~19081038
> *DECEMBER 12TH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

Will be there! TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

> > BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> > DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

OK EVERYBODY ITs ALMOST THAT TIME SO GET READY TO TUNE INTO www.everybodyradio.com & CHECK OUT THE MR.BUCK ENTERTAINMENT SHOW FROM 7pm TIL 10pm IT WILL BE A GOOD ONE OH YEAH DONT JUST LISTEN CALL IN THIS IS EVERYBODY RADIO THATs RIGHT YOURS TO !!!!!!!!! WE NEED SOMEONE TO CALL IN & TELL THE LISTENERS ABOUT YOUR UP COMING EVENT.......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Nov 16 2010, 07:15 PM~19085868
> *OK EVERYBODY ITs ALMOST THAT TIME SO GET READY TO TUNE INTO www.everybodyradio.com & CHECK OUT THE MR.BUCK ENTERTAINMENT SHOW FROM 7pm TIL 10pm IT WILL BE A GOOD ONE OH YEAH DONT JUST LISTEN CALL IN THIS IS EVERYBODY RADIO THATs RIGHT YOURS TO !!!!!!!!!    WE NEED SOMEONE TO CALL IN & TELL THE LISTENERS ABOUT YOUR UP COMING EVENT.......
> *


WHY CANT YOU JUST ANNOUNCE IT FOR US IT IS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 16 2010, 06:27 PM~19086504
> *WHY CANT  YOU JUST  ANNOUNCE  IT FOR US  IT IS FOR  THE  KIDS
> *


maybe we can have nasty nate call in :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ray562+Nov 16 2010, 12:04 PM~19082548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: ourstyle los angeles cc will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Nov 17 2010, 12:33 AM~19089717
> *:wave: ourstyle los angeles cc  will be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

See u guys there !!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cha cho_@Nov 17 2010, 08:33 AM~19091362
> *See u guys there !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

everybody gotta go riden on Sunday fo the big "M" :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Nov 17 2010, 10:40 PM~19097682
> *everybody gotta go riden on Sunday fo the big "M"  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS COMING UP REAL QUICK HOMIES...... :rimshot: :h5: :h5:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Oct 26 2010, 10:07 AM~18912444
> *COUNT US IN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 18 2010, 03:45 PM~19103164
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THE TOYS WILL BE DONTATED TO 
LOS ANGELES CHILDRENS BUREAU AND FOSTER CARE


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 19 2010, 01:51 PM~19111792
> *THE  TOYS  WILL BE  DONTATED  TO
> LOS ANGELES  CHILDRENS BUREAU AND  FOSTER  CARE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

still nothing about the boths ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Nov 19 2010, 07:21 PM~19113721
> *still nothing about the boths ?
> *


yes there will be booths available you can leave me a message on my pm


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 20 2010, 12:06 AM~19115670
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Wuts up every body


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt for THE KIDS


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 20 2010, 09:48 PM~19121498
> *ttt  for  THE  KIDS
> *


13x


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :run:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

FLIERS WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

already confirmed santa claus will be there for the kids


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 20 2010, 10:17 PM~19121222
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*MARK UR CALENDERS SAVE THE DATE NOV 27 2010 !!!! *

...]


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2010, 11:20 PM~19129752
> *already confirmed santa claus will be there for the kids
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2010, 12:20 AM~19129752
> *already confirmed santa claus will be there for the kids
> *


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2010, 11:20 PM~19129752
> *already confirmed santa claus will be there for the kids
> *


He said to call him Chicano Claus :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Nov 22 2010, 10:08 AM~19132540
> *He said to call him Chicano Claus :biggrin:
> *


NO,, ES ******


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2010, 11:59 AM~19132905
> *NO,, ES ******
> *


ohhh pio pio


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Nov 22 2010, 01:09 PM~19132977
> *ohhh pio pio
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 22 2010, 11:10 AM~19132985
> *:uh:
> *


PLEASE FINE HIM 500.00


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2010, 12:12 PM~19132996
> *PLEASE FINE HIM 500.00
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2010, 01:12 PM~19132996
> *PLEASE FINE HIM 500.00
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty_Nate (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_Nate_@Nov 22 2010, 05:42 PM~19135262
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 05:05 PM~18916073
> *HEY FOOL R U GUYS GONNA HAVE SPACE FOR TRAILERS!!!!!!
> *


  DRIVE DAT SHIT LOCO!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 22 2010, 07:45 PM~19136892
> * DRIVE DAT SHIT LOCO!! LOL!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

there will be trophies


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wow: :uh:   :0


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*ULTRAWIDE INC DESIGNS :biggrin: 
*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2010, 05:18 PM~19146170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> [/quote :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2010, 06:18 PM~19146170
> *ULTRAWIDE INC DESIGNS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:loco: :wow: :loco:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

~19152154]








:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:around:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Stylistics101 (Feb 17, 2010)

STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stylistics101_@Nov 27 2010, 03:25 PM~19176462
> *STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

MTTMFT  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2010, 07:30 PM~19185402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

ttt  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19189267
> *2 MORE  WEEKS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19189267
> *2 MORE  WEEKS
> *


 :worship: :sprint: :sprint: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Nov 29 2010, 10:02 AM~19189385
> *:worship:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

RITE AROUND THE CORNER :h5: :h5: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHAT UP SMILEY... :wave: IM ROLLIN HOMIE, ILL TRY TO GET SOME MEMBERS DOWN THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG "M" PEACE MY BROTHER SEE U IN A COUPLE WEEKS :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 29 2010, 04:39 PM~19191794
> *WHAT UP SMILEY... :wave:  IM ROLLIN HOMIE, ILL TRY TO GET SOME MEMBERS DOWN THERE  TO SUPPORT THE BIG "M" PEACE MY BROTHER SEE U IN A COUPLE WEEKS  :wave:
> *


THX CLOWNY SEE YOU AT YOUR EVENT HOMIE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

SUP RICH BIKES INVITED TOO ILL JUDGE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> ~19152154]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
WHAT UP BIG "M"....~TTMFT~


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Nov 29 2010, 11:42 AM~19190522
> *RITE AROUND THE CORNER :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :naughty:
> *


*X2 13 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 29 2010, 07:43 PM~19193273
> *X2 13 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:    :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

cannnnt wait...


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 29 2010, 07:43 PM~19193273
> *X2 13 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:    :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 29 2010, 07:47 PM~19194158
> *    cannnnt wait...
> *


What's up jay Cee good looking on the hook up I'll be there wendsday :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Ttmft  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

yep yep


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: OURSTYLE LOS ANGELES.CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Nov 29 2010, 10:12 PM~19196411
> *:wave:  OURSTYLE  LOS  ANGELES.CC  WILL BE THERE    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TO THEE SKY FOR THE L.A CHAPTER BIG ~*M*~


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

SHOWTIME CC will b in the house


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheese 65_@Nov 30 2010, 11:03 AM~19200071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: YES SIR ALEX TOLD ME YOU GUYS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Wazzzz upper Jhon :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

que onda beto


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00
> ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

G :biggrin: G


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> > WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY
> >
> > BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> > DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: for the kids,,spectators free admission :biggrin: all toys appreciated


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2010, 10:29 PM~19206566
> *  :cheesy: for the kids,,spectators free admission :biggrin: all toys appreciated
> *


x2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2010, 11:29 PM~19206566
> *  :cheesy: for the kids,,spectators free admission :biggrin: all toys appreciated
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT TOP FOR THE KIDS 
AND THERE IS GREAT FOOD AT BOBS


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 1 2010, 10:49 AM~19209493
> *TTT  TOP  FOR  THE  KIDS
> AND  THERE IS GREAT FOOD  AT  BOBS
> *


 :biggrin: 
Somone Say Great Food :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Dec 1 2010, 11:55 AM~19209522
> *:biggrin:
> Somone Say Great Food :0
> *


GREAT FOOD SUNNY WEATHER WILL BE 72 SUNNY :0 AND LOTS OF TOYS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## US AND THEM (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 1 2010, 10:57 AM~19209540
> *GREAT FOOD  SUNNY  WEATHER  WILL BE  72 SUNNY  :0 AND  LOTS  OF  TOYS FOR  THE  KIDS
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by US AND THEM_@Dec 1 2010, 11:59 AM~19209555
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: I HAVE A STALKER WHY YOU FALLOWING ME :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Nov 30 2010, 03:51 PM~19202310
> *Wazzzz upper Jhon  :wave:
> *


wut up beto? when is round 2 at SHOT KALLERZ :wow:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 30 2010, 09:06 PM~19205079
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## US AND THEM (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 1 2010, 11:01 AM~19209564
> *:wow: I HAVE  A STALKER  WHY  YOU FALLOWING ME    :biggrin:
> *


  :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by US AND THEM_@Dec 1 2010, 12:12 PM~19209642
> *  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood 56 
Big Rich 43 
BAGO 33 
Sunny D-lite 26 
hell razer 14 
eric0425 14 
BIGSINNER 14 
scrappin68 10 
BIG SPANK 10 


smileys counting :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2010, 12:14 PM~19209664
> *smiley`s 84 fleetwood 56
> Big Rich 43
> BAGO 33
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

`s 84 fleetwood,Oct 25 2010, 12:02 PM~18903438]
WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00









[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> `s 84 fleetwood,Oct 25 2010, 12:02 PM~18903438]
> WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 1 2010, 11:01 AM~19209564
> *:wow: I HAVE  A STALKER  WHY  YOU FALLOWING ME    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
he wants your autograph


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 1 2010, 11:10 AM~19209632
> *wut up beto? when is round 2 at SHOT KALLERZ :wow:
> *


Let's do this :cheesy: 
You know me I tilt them 40 bottles upside down :boink:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

pinches borachos


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2010, 11:14 AM~19209664
> *smiley`s 84 fleetwood 56
> Big Rich 43
> BAGO 33
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Dec 1 2010, 12:15 PM~19210137
> *pinches borachos
> *


Yeaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 1 2010, 12:16 PM~19210145
> *:uh:
> *


rookie :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Dec 1 2010, 12:44 PM~19210369
> *rookie :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 1 2010, 12:47 PM~19210402
> *:barf:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2010, 11:14 AM~19209664
> *smiley`s 84 fleetwood 56
> Big Rich 43
> BAGO 33
> ...



let me start before i get fine


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

doing some overtime smiley :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Big RICH  what up I see you laying low in the cut :cheesy:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin: sup beto


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TTT COMING UP SOON


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TROPHYS FOR 1ST AND 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW AND TROPHY AWARDED TO THE CLUB THAT DONTATES THE MOST TOYS TTT FOR THE KIDS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 1 2010, 06:47 PM~19213415
> *:biggrin: sup beto
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 1 2010, 08:02 PM~19214137
> *TROPHYS FOR  1ST AND 2ND PLACE  BEST  OF  SHOW  AND  TROPHY AWARDED TO  THE  CLUB THAT DONTATES THE  MOST  TOYS  TTT  FOR  THE  KIDS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Dec 1 2010, 09:31 PM~19214455
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 1 2010, 08:02 PM~19214137
> *TROPHYS FOR  1ST AND 2ND PLACE  BEST  OF  SHOW  AND  TROPHY AWARDED TO  THE  CLUB THAT DONTATES THE  MOST  TOYS  TTT  FOR  THE  KIDS
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

trophy for member with most post


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 1 2010, 05:22 PM~19213254
> *Big RICH  what up I see you laying low in the cut  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

:420:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2010, 11:52 PM~19216075
> *trophy for member with most post
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :sprint:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2010, 10:52 PM~19216075
> *trophy for member with most post
> *


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

TTMFT  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 2 2010, 12:28 AM~19216928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## lynwoodforlife (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 2 2010, 08:29 AM~19218210
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lynwoodforlife_@Dec 2 2010, 10:24 AM~19218543
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sponky :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 2 2010, 12:57 PM~19220202
> *sponky  :biggrin:
> *


HI


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Dec 2 2010, 01:06 PM~19220261
> *HI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 2 2010, 01:47 PM~19220533
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Dec 2 2010, 03:13 PM~19221059
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok c :biggrin:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

WHATS CRACKIN SPANKY LOCO!  uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ttmft


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYBOY 84_@Dec 2 2010, 05:29 PM~19222042
> *WHATS CRACKIN SPANKY LOCO!   uffin:
> *


Just here homie at the house


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ILL VOLUNTEER TO DO THE DOOR AT THE TOY DRIVE... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 3 2010, 12:15 AM~19225825
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

T.G.I.F 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :run: ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 3 2010, 12:15 AM~19225825
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 3 2010, 07:44 AM~19227152
> *T.G.I.F
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Dec 3 2010, 09:18 AM~19227345
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :run: ONE MORE WEEK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00









[/quote]


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

SUP SPANKS


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :yes:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROYBOY 84_@Dec 3 2010, 02:17 PM~19229417
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :yes:
> *


sup roy


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*TTMFT *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Let's do this for the kids. Hope to see a lot of car clubs out there!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 3 2010, 05:50 PM~19231177
> *Let's do this for the kids. Hope to see a lot of car clubs out there!!
> *


*YES SIR!*


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

GT


> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Dec 3 2010, 06:07 PM~19231286
> *YES SIR!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CLUBS ATTENDING THIS TOY DRIVE 
LIFESTYLE 
KING OF KINGS 
SHOWTIME 
STYLISTICS SO LA 
OURSTYLE 
STREETSTYLE
LOS ANGELES
TECHNIQUES
TOGETHER
TRAFFIC 
DELEGATION
WESTSIDE
ISLANDERS
USO
UNIDOS
THEE ARTISTICS
GOODTIMES
BEST OF FRIENDS
BETTER DAYS


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 06:47 PM~19231764
> *CLUBS  ATTENDING  THIS TOY DRIVE
> LIFSTYLE
> KING OF  KINGS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18903438
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


Para Los ninos :cheesy: 

Congrats BIG RICH ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 3 2010, 08:35 PM~19232576
> *Para Los ninos  :cheesy:
> 
> Congrats BIG RICH !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 06:47 PM~19231764
> *CLUBS  ATTENDING  THIS TOY DRIVE
> LIFESTYLE
> KING OF  KINGS
> ...


U know it..... Stylistics SO.LA. Will be there,,,,. 
Cant wait


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 05:47 PM~19231764
> *CLUBS  ATTENDING  THIS TOY DRIVE
> LIFESTYLE
> KING OF  KINGS
> ...




Going to be the place to be at!!!!!
See everyone there......
 :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wattup Richard?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 3 2010, 08:38 PM~19233187
> *U know it..... Stylistics SO.LA. Will be there,,,,.
> Cant wait
> *


Thanks for the Support!!!! See u guys there.
 :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure u and ur camera will be there and ready. Lol


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 3 2010, 08:40 PM~19233199
> *Wattup Richard?
> *


Wuts up Angelistic? Here at the pad watching Los Lakers 
Whip Sac. How u doing?  :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 3 2010, 08:43 PM~19233240
> *Im pretty sure u and ur camera will be there and ready. Lol
> *


And u know this Mannnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Whats new?


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 07:47 PM~19231764
> *CLUBS  ATTENDING  THIS TOY DRIVE
> LIFESTYLE
> KING OF  KINGS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 3 2010, 07:35 PM~19232576
> *Para Los ninos  :cheesy:
> 
> Congrats BIG RICH !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thx beto


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00










:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 06:47 PM~19231764
> *CLUBS  ATTENDING  THIS TOY DRIVE
> LIFESTYLE
> KING OF  KINGS
> ...


SEE YOU GUY'S THERE BRO


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 4 2010, 10:26 AM~19236000
> *SEE YOU GUY'S THERE BRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 4 2010, 11:54 AM~19236626
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 4 2010, 03:12 PM~19237853
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 4 2010, 05:11 PM~19238542
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Dec 4 2010, 05:37 PM~19238717
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 4 2010, 09:56 PM~19241072
> *Ttt
> *


Were u a5


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Dec 4 2010, 09:07 PM~19241202
> *Were u a5
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

See you guys there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 5 2010, 12:27 AM~19242591
> *See you guys there
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: CAN U DONATE SOME COCHINAS :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 5 2010, 02:40 AM~19242662
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: CAN U DONATE SOME COCHINAS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

s 84 fleetwood,Oct 25 2010, 12:02 PM~18903438]
WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00









[/quote]


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Dec 1 2010, 10:52 PM~19216075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a winner :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 5 2010, 11:37 AM~19244800
> *We have a winner  :biggrin:
> *


no hes a member of the bike club


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 5 2010, 12:44 PM~19244835
> *no hes a member of the bike club
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 5 2010, 11:46 AM~19244850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :x: :x: :x: :boink:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 5 2010, 12:44 PM~19244835
> *no hes a member of the bike club
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood,Oct 25 2010, 12:02 PM~18903438]
WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00









[/quote]


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

One more week.n its going down. Majestics(L.A)first toy drive.TTMFT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Dec 5 2010, 03:58 PM~19246080
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 4 2010, 09:27 AM~19235631
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


~~~~~~~~STREET STYLE CC~~~~~~~~~ WILL SEE YA SUNDAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 5 2010, 07:13 PM~19247205
> *~~~~~~~~STREET STYLE CC~~~~~~~~~ WILL SEE YA SUNDAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

HY


> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 5 2010, 06:13 PM~19247205
> *~~~~~~~~STREET STYLE CC~~~~~~~~~ WILL SEE YA SUNDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 07:47 PM~19231764
> *CLUBS  ATTENDING  THIS TOY DRIVE
> LIFESTYLE
> KING OF  KINGS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 5 2010, 06:13 PM~19247205
> *~~~~~~~~STREET STYLE CC~~~~~~~~~ WILL SEE YA SUNDAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ttmft


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BOBS BIG BOY GOTS A BREAKFAST BUFFET ,8.99 FROM 7 AM TO 2 PM ON DAY OF SHOW


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 6 2010, 12:17 AM~19250554
> *BOBS BIG BOY GOTS A BREAKFAST BUFFET ,8.99  FROM  7 AM TO 2 PM ON DAY OF SHOW
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :x:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 5 2010, 10:00 PM~19249310
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


WHAT UP SMILES.... :biggrin: THE BIG BAD WRECKING CREW WILL BE THERE HOMIE, WERE ROLLING DEEP...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 6 2010, 09:05 AM~19251517
> *WHAT UP SMILES.... :biggrin: THE BIG BAD WRECKING CREW WILL BE THERE HOMIE, WERE ROLLING DEEP...
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE BIG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 5 2010, 04:32 PM~19245877
> *One more week.n its going down. Majestics(L.A)first toy drive.TTMFT
> *


 :worship: :h5:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Dec 6 2010, 06:50 AM~19251451
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :x:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :x:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Dec 6 2010, 11:53 AM~19252634
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 06:47 PM~19231764
> *CLUBS  ATTENDING  THIS TOY DRIVE
> LIFESTYLE
> KING OF  KINGS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Dec 6 2010, 11:23 AM~19252830
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 5 2010, 11:17 PM~19250554
> *BOBS BIG BOY GOTS A BREAKFAST BUFFET ,8.99  FROM  7 AM TO 2 PM ON DAY OF SHOW
> *



Now where talkin ! Better Days will be there...


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Dec 6 2010, 12:17 AM~19250554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




t t t perros :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Dec 6 2010, 11:38 AM~19252979
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: 
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sunny D-lite, Beto's tray rag, WESTBOUND C.C.


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Dec 6 2010, 04:21 PM~19255439
> *:biggrin:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Sunny D-lite, Beto's tray rag, WESTBOUND C.C.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: What's up playa playa Greg


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Ttmft. Wuts up Bago


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT L.A. PUTTIN IT DOWN


----------



## BoOtZ323 (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18903438
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


any bikes?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Dec 6 2010, 08:27 PM~19257275
> *any bikes?
> *


YEP THERE WILL BE TROPHYS FOR BIKES 1ST AND 2ND BEST OVER ALL COMBINED


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 6 2010, 05:21 PM~19255922
> *Ttmft. Wuts up Bago
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 6 2010, 08:25 PM~19257244
> *TTT L.A. PUTTIN IT DOWN
> *


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

BOSS LIFE WILL BE THERE SEE YOU THERE...  :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 6 2010, 09:30 PM~19258798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 6 2010, 10:30 PM~19258798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats rite future member :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2010, 10:08 PM~19259229
> *thats  rite  future  member  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Dec 7 2010, 01:53 AM~19260785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2010, 10:08 PM~19259229
> *thats  rite  future  member  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2010, 08:37 PM~19257396
> *YEP THERE WILL BE TROPHYS  FOR BIKES  1ST AND 2ND BEST  OVER  ALL  COMBINED
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 7 2010, 02:44 PM~19264554
> *Ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

MR. BETO WILL BE THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS. VETO MCC_@Dec 7 2010, 10:50 PM~19268717
> *MR. BETO WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRS. VETO MCC_@Dec 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19268717
> *MR. BETO WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

MY FAVORITE PAGE NUMBER *33*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Morning LOS ANGELES :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

looks like the perfect weather 82 sunny


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 8 2010, 07:04 AM~19271101
> *Morning LOS ANGELES  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 8 2010, 08:15 AM~19271583
> *looks  like  the perfect  weather  82  sunny
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 8 2010, 07:04 AM~19271101
> *Morning LOS ANGELES  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

OW YAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Whuuuudddd up bud :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

See you guys Sunday!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 8 2010, 03:24 PM~19274075
> *See you guys Sunday!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

whats up beto ?


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 8 2010, 02:24 PM~19274075
> *See you guys Sunday!
> *


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin: yeeeehh...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sunny D-lite, .Mr.Inc.
:wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 8 2010, 09:15 AM~19271583
> *looks  like  the perfect  weather  82  sunny
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 8 2010, 05:26 PM~19275346
> *:thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Dec 8 2010, 09:47 PM~19278413
> *Looking forward to this!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Whats up Majestics Los Angeles??? Just cruising by to say Whats Cracking??? See u Sunday.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 8 2010, 09:13 PM~19279363
> *Whats up Majestics Los Angeles??? Just cruising by to say Whats Cracking??? See u Sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 8 2010, 11:13 PM~19279363
> *Whats up Majestics Los Angeles??? Just cruising by to say Whats Cracking??? See u Sunday.
> *


WHATS CRACKIN FOO ILL SEE YOU SUNDAY MAKE SURE YOU GUYS BRING PS3S AND WII`S :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 8 2010, 09:27 PM~19279551
> *WHATS  CRACKIN  FOO  ILL SEE  YOU SUNDAY  MAKE SURE  YOU GUYS  BRING  PS3S AND WII`S  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2010, 11:32 PM~19279633
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Bago)))))))))))))) :h5:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 8 2010, 11:14 PM~19280139
> *Bago)))))))))))))) :h5:
> *


SUP MY BOY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 9 2010, 09:46 AM~19282313
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 9 2010, 09:05 AM~19282442
> *WHATS  CRACKIN  MEMBER  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Dec 9 2010, 09:06 AM~19282449
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Q VO SUNNY D :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

Almost that time :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 09:33 AM~19282634
> *Q VO SUNNY D :biggrin:
> *


whats up bob bear


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

ALL MOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Uwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## showstopper62 (Aug 22, 2010)

be there after swapmeet...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showstopper62_@Dec 9 2010, 07:27 PM~19286890
> *be there after swapmeet...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HURRY UP WEEKEND!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Dec 9 2010, 11:01 PM~19289610
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HURRY UP WEEKEND!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Wuts up Bago


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 9 2010, 11:06 PM~19289662
> *Wuts up Bago
> *


QUE ONDA SINNER :wave:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS AND ITS GOING DOWN.......


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00













:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 07:46 AM~19291221
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 07:46 AM~19291221
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


2 MORE DAYZ  SEE YA THERE


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 07:46 AM~19291221
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 10 2010, 08:20 AM~19291361
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 10 2010, 09:16 AM~19291342
> *2 MORE DAYZ  SEE YA THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

two new days


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 07:46 AM~19291221
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

=Beto's tray rag,Dec 10 2010, 06:46 AM~19291221]
WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY

BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
DOWNEY CA 90241 FROM 8:30 TO 4:00









:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
[/quote]
ttt


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> =Beto's tray rag,Dec 10 2010, 06:46 AM~19291221]
> WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 12 IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS BIG BOY BROILER 7447 FIRESTONE BLVD
> ...


ttt
[/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 07:46 AM~19291221
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...




T T T


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 10 2010, 01:37 PM~19293454
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2010, 12:50 PM~19293555
> *:wave:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE THERES GOING TO ''B'' A LOT OF GYOTS THERE !!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 10 2010, 01:58 PM~19293615
> *SOUNDS LIKE THERES GOING TO ''B'' A LOT OF GYOTS THERE !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2010, 11:50 AM~19293555
> *:wave:
> *


Just got a toy from build a bear for sunday


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 10 2010, 04:46 PM~19294921
> *Just got a toy from build a bear for sunday
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 10 2010, 03:46 PM~19294921
> *Just got a toy from build a bear for sunday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18903438
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

SUP BETO CARS READY FOR SUN :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Dec 10 2010, 07:00 PM~19296689
> *SUP BETO CARS READY FOR SUN :biggrin:
> *


Ready enuf big al she need to come out it's for the kids :cheesy: 
TTT for the BIG M

Owwwweeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 07:29 PM~19296950
> *Ready enuf big al she need to come out it's for the kids  :cheesy:
> TTT for the BIG M
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18903438
> *WE  WILL BE  HAVING  A TOY DRIVE DEC  12  IN THE  CITY  OF  DOWNEY
> 
> BOBS  BIG  BOY BROILER  7447 FIRESTONE  BLVD
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 06:29 PM~19296950
> *Ready enuf big al she need to come out it's for the kids  :cheesy:
> TTT for the BIG M
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 10 2010, 06:29 PM~19296950
> *Ready enuf big al she need to come out it's for the kids  :cheesy:
> TTT for the BIG M
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

It almost that time. Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh one more day. N its going down.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 10 2010, 11:28 PM~19299150
> *It almost that time. Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh one more day. N its going down.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 11 2010, 12:28 AM~19299150
> *It almost that time. Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh one more day. N its going down.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 AM~19300327
> *KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Dec 11 2010, 07:47 AM~19300327
> *KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 11 2010, 11:24 AM~19301143
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


watts good nephiew ? if you need me 2 bring some goods, let me knowwww..


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

BRING SUM     U NO


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 AM~19300327
> *KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Right back TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW BOB'S BIG BOY IS THE PLACE TO BE AT :biggrin:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Dec 11 2010, 01:44 PM~19301783
> *BRING SUM        U NO
> *


 :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup: :420: SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING... :420:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

We're ready! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

N a few hrs its on n popping Majestics(L.A)first toy drive come n have a good time wit the family. Its 4 a good cause (L.A foster kids). All proceeds r will b donated to the Foster Care Homes.there will b music n great food. Let's do it 4 the kids


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 12 2010, 01:31 AM~19305761
> *N a few hrs its on n popping Majestics(L.A)first toy drive come n have a good time wit the family. Its 4 a good cause (L.A foster kids). All proceeds r will b donated to the Foster Care Homes.there will b music n great food. Let's do it 4 the kids
> *


SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 12 2010, 01:31 AM~19305761
> *N a few hrs its on n popping Majestics(L.A)first toy drive come n have a good time wit the family. Its 4 a good cause (L.A foster kids). All proceeds r will b donated to the Foster Care Homes.there will b music n great food. Let's do it 4 the kids
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Dec 12 2010, 01:31 AM~19305761
> *N a few hrs its on n popping Majestics(L.A)first toy drive come n have a good time wit the family. Its 4 a good cause (L.A foster kids). All proceeds r will b donated to the Foster Care Homes.there will b music n great food. Let's do it 4 the kids
> *


 :thumbsup: LEAVING SANTA PAULA SEE YOU GUYS THERE DRIVE SAFE... :biggrin: :420:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Up and Rollin out!


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

At the toy drive


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

what a good turn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ON BEHALF OF LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THERE SUPPORT WITH OUT U GUYS THIS WOULD NOT HAD BEEN A SUCCESS  WE HAD A TOTAL OF 105 ENTRIES AND COLLECTED 240 TOYS


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Better Days had a great time ! !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> At the toy drive


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More @ http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS WHO CAME DOWN TODAY AND SHOWED SUPPORT FOR OUR FIRST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

fuck im having problem uploading some pics :angry:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 12 2010, 09:31 PM~19311767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice photo ....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO SUPPORT IT WAS A FULL HOUSE THANKS TO
> STREETSTYLE
> LIFESTYLE TOOK MOST MEMBERS
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

BIG THANKS MAJESTICS FOR A GOOD WAY TO END THE WEEKEND


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Dec 12 2010, 11:23 PM~19312224
> *BIG THANKS MAJESTICS FOR A GOOD WAY TO END THE WEEKEND
> *


THX FOR THE SUPPORT ALEX


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 12 2010, 10:28 PM~19312281
> *THX FOR  THE  SUPPORT  ALEX
> *


ALMOST DIDN'T MAKE IT BUT WE DID...ALSO THANKS TO YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS FOR THE DONATIONS FOR MY BROTHER BLACKBIRD. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Dec 12 2010, 11:32 PM~19312335
> *ALMOST DIDN'T MAKE IT BUT WE DID...ALSO THANKS TO YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS FOR THE DONATIONS FOR MY BROTHER BLACKBIRD. :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM DOGG


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Dec 12 2010, 10:39 AM~19307025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 12 2010, 07:54 PM~19310712
> *ON BEHALF OF  LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THERE SUPPORT WITH OUT U GUYS THIS WOULD NOT HAD BEEN A SUCCESS   WE HAD A TOTAL OF 105 ENTRIES AND COLLECTED 240 TOYS
> 
> 
> ...


On behalf of Techniques we would like to thank Majestics for a great today time see at our Christmas dance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Dec 12 2010, 09:40 PM~19312402
> *On behalf of Techniques we would like to thank Majestics for a great today time see at our Christmas dance.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thank you techniques for the support


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 12 2010, 07:54 PM~19310712
> *ON BEHALF OF  LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THERE SUPPORT WITH OUT U GUYS THIS WOULD NOT HAD BEEN A SUCCESS   WE HAD A TOTAL OF 105 ENTRIES AND COLLECTED 240 TOYS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

On behalf of LIFESTYLE CC we would like to thank the whole MAJESTICS family for the hospitality :thumbsup: We had a great time  its always good to give back to the next generation of kids


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 12 2010, 10:52 PM~19312510
> *On behalf of LIFESTYLE CC we would like to thank the whole MAJESTICS family for the hospitality  :thumbsup: We had a great time    its always good to give back to the next generation of kids
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 12 2010, 11:11 PM~19312714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for a great show Majestics! See you New Years day! 
From, 
The Low Lifes Family


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 12 2010, 11:40 PM~19313223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for your support


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

WHAT UP D BOY :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 12 2010, 10:23 PM~19312216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Santa didn't come thru for you again smiley


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

good turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> > :biggrin:
> > WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO SUPPORT IT WAS A FULL HOUSE THANKS TO
> > STREETSTYLE
> > LIFESTYLE TOOK MOST MEMBERS
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 12 2010, 11:52 PM~19312510
> *On behalf of LIFESTYLE CC we would like to thank the whole MAJESTICS family for the hospitality  :thumbsup: We had a great time    its always good to give back to the next generation of kids
> *


THX SEAN AND THX FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:wave: 
12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Sunny D-lite, mikes63gt, OG 61, bmack, 61dippin, Just_Looking, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, W62S


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> > :biggrin:
> > WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO SUPPORT IT WAS A FULL HOUSE THANKS TO
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT THE BIG M.......


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

AV WAS IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT WITH CARS ALL THE WAY FROM ANTELOPE VALLEY. THAT HOW AV MAJESTICS DO IT .....ALWAYS IN TRAFFIC DIPPIN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Dec 13 2010, 11:31 AM~19314777
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT THE BIG M.......
> *


thx for your support dogg


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 13 2010, 01:32 AM~19313431
> *WHAT UP D BOY  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP USO


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 13 2010, 11:56 AM~19314901
> *thx  for  your support  dogg
> *


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 13 2010, 10:25 AM~19314446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the pics mark :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 13 2010, 02:22 PM~19316246
> *thanx for the pics mark :biggrin:
> *


  JOHN :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 03:10 PM~19316611
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick pic jae 

Thank's :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 12 2010, 11:11 PM~19312714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Wut up Mr.Andrew


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanx Majestics Los Angeles for a great show. Had a great time and im glad u guys had a good turnout. Stylistics SO. LA. has ur back. From the San Diego show to Delano up north and soon to Arizona to support Mr. Byrd on his coming up in May show that im sure is gonna also be a good one. Cant wait. Thanx once again


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Que onda cacheton?


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 13 2010, 11:20 PM~19321097
> *Que onda cacheton?
> *


lol... Nada trying to post up some pics of the toy drive but this computer is tripping.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 13 2010, 09:29 AM~19314465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 14 2010, 12:19 AM~19321087
> *Thanx Majestics Los Angeles for a great show. Had a great time and im glad u guys had a good turnout. Stylistics SO. LA. has ur back. From the San Diego show to Delano up north and soon to Arizona to support Mr. Byrd on his coming up in May show that im sure is gonna also be a good one. Cant wait. Thanx once again
> *


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 13 2010, 11:19 PM~19321087
> *Thanx Majestics Los Angeles for a great show. Had a great time and im glad u guys had a good turnout. Stylistics SO. LA. has ur back. From the San Diego show to Delano up north and soon to Arizona to support Mr. Byrd on his coming up in May show that im sure is gonna also be a good one. Cant wait. Thanx once again
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@Dec 14 2010, 12:19 AM~19321087
> *Thanx Majestics Los Angeles for a great show. Had a great time and im glad u guys had a good turnout. Stylistics SO. LA. has ur back. From the San Diego show to Delano up north and soon to Arizona to support Mr. Byrd on his coming up in May show that im sure is gonna also be a good one. Cant wait. Thanx once again
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> ON BEHALF OF LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THERE SUPPORT WITH OUT U GUYS THIS WOULD NOT HAD BEEN A SUCCESS  WE HAD A TOTAL OF 105 ENTRIES AND COLLECTED 240 TOYS



[/quote] :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 12 2010, 10:23 PM~19312216
> *WANNA  THANK  EVERYONE  THAT  CAME TO SUPPORT  IT WAS A  FULL  HOUSE  THANKS TO
> STREETSTYLE
> LIFESTYLE  TOOK  MOST MEMBERS
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 14 2010, 08:18 PM~19327691
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 17 2010, 06:37 PM~19355832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. ....L.A. CHAPTER.....


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Dec 18 2010, 08:26 AM~19359690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

*THIS IS THE PLACE WHERE WE DELIVERED THE TOYS AND CHOOSE TO DONATE ALL TOYS FROM TOY DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 18 2010, 05:16 PM~19362380
> *THIS IS THE PLACE WHERE WE DELIVERED THE TOYS AND CHOOSE TO DONATE ALL TOYS FROM TOY DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 18 2010, 05:20 PM~19362410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very proud of our chapter we accomplished it


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 18 2010, 08:29 PM~19364566
> *very proud  of  our chapter  we  accomplished  it
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: and thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders and majestics that made this happen,,we are gonna put a smile on alot of kids this year


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 18 2010, 09:29 PM~19364566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *THIS IS THE PLACE WHERE WE DELIVERED THE TOYS AND CHOOSE TO DONATE ALL TOYS FROM TOY DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 17 2010, 07:37 PM~19355832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 18 2010, 05:16 PM~19362380
> *THIS IS THE PLACE WHERE WE DELIVERED THE TOYS AND CHOOSE TO DONATE ALL TOYS FROM TOY DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



MISSION ACCOMPLISHED, GREAT JOB GUYS!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 17 2010, 05:37 PM~19355832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------

